# Male or female?



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Hmm, I don't think so. :lol: LOL! Sometimes you can tell a bit in their face or eyes, but that's not 100% accurate usually, haha.  
& stallions have their testicles, unlike geldings. Geldings come from 'geld', like how you geld a stallion so he can't breed (just like they neuter dogs & such).


----------



## county (Nov 29, 2008)

You can also tell my looking under their tail. 

Stallions have testicles geldings don't.


----------



## wanderlust (Nov 18, 2008)

Ok, so if I wanna know sex I gotta do the bend! I knew that was the obvious thing, I just didn't know if I was missing something. 

Thanks


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

wanderlust said:


> Ok, so if I wanna know sex I gotta do the bend! I knew that was the obvious thing, I just didn't know if I was missing something.
> 
> Thanks


Well as far as male/female the male (including geldings) with sometimes let it all hang out...sort of to "air out a bit". :shock:

Stallions will tend to wave it around a bit. If you hear a "thump" "thump" is probably is a stallion.


----------



## DarkChylde (Nov 13, 2008)

Spyder, you crack me up.

I see your carrots have broke the 1 K mark.


----------



## Midwest Paint (Oct 21, 2008)

Watch out for those broodmares.. They can be a bit decieving on a first quick glance! LOL!


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

DarkChylde said:


> Spyder, you crack me up.
> 
> I see your carrots have broke the 1 K mark.


LOL............yes I have gathered up a few. A really BIG carrot cake is being baked.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

If its a really tall horse and you are short you don't have to bend over. 
I can usually tell without bending. Males penises are more forward on the belly. You can usually see it without bending over. Mares of course have nothing on the belly just teats, usually high up and back between the legs. 
here is the best image I could find:










See the penis hanging at mid belly?

Here is a mare, the belly is smooth:















You can always tell by looking under the tail. The male has one hole (the anus) and a mare has 2 (the anus and the vulva)
Hope this helps.


EDT sorry that image came out so huge


----------

